# does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota honda or mitsubishi block?



## nice_sunlyt (Oct 17, 2005)

does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota or mitsubishi block?
or
does a toyota or mitsubishi head fit a 4 cylinder VW block?
or any other combination that would involve a vw head or block and some mixing and matching.
looking for a similar bolt pattern head block combo
for what I want this is not crazy.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota honda or mitsubishi block? (nice_sunlyt)*

No
Get back on your meds!


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota honda or mitsubishi block? (nice_sunlyt)*

what are you trying to achieve ? sounds crazy to me


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Where are you going with this? You seem to have no plan at all, vw head on toyota block, toyata head on Vw block, why not just use a complete engine from either????


----------



## 16VJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota honda or mitsubishi block? (nice_sunlyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nice_sunlyt* »_does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota or mitsubishi block?


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I doubt the bolt patterns would come anywhere near lining up, but the best way to start is find a head/block combo with identical center bore distances.
A mitsu 4g63 DOHC head on a vw block would be trick, but I highly doubt it would be anywhere near feasible.


----------



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*

keep trying and working for it. this would be awesome


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rednhez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rednhez* »_keep trying and working for it. this would be awesome









Why? numerous VW blocks and heads work with each other. We have options for 1.8/2.0 bottom ends and 8v, 16v and 20v heads that all work with each other with "minor" modifications.
The fist thing to try would be to compare/overlay different head gaskets to even see if any will bolt together and allow coolant/oil flow, then worry about valve/deck clearance as that can be worked with.


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Any thing is possible. Volvo 16v heads fit on 2.3l Ford blocks with mods. With enough mods Im sure you could do it but why not drop in the entire drive train from the Toyota? A guy on Honda-Tech put a 4g63 into his CRX.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutobahnTuningSolutions* »_Any thing is possible. Volvo 16v heads fit on 2.3l Ford blocks with mods. With enough mods Im sure you could do it but why not drop in the entire drive train from the Toyota? A guy on Honda-Tech put a 4g63 into his CRX.
 4g63 swaps in hondas is old news..the best 4g swap i've seen in a honda was a blue civic lx 4dr with the full awd drive train not for the life of me can I find that build page anymore. Evans tune had the a awd swap in a hatch. I would try to line up a 2l 16v headgasket with a 4g63 gasket. lol that would be ill if it actually worked! 100% chance it wont but that exta 10% in effort you might get lucky


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wishing on a Vr)*

go buy some head gaskets and see if anything is close or lines up


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota honda or mitsubishi block? (nice_sunlyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nice_sunlyt* »_for what I want this is not crazy.

What do you want to do?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota honda or mitsubishi block? (Rocco R16V)*

Yes, older dodge 4cylinders were a VW sourced engine.....
So you could put some sort of 'hybrid' engine together


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota honda or mitsubishi block? (nice_sunlyt)*

hahaha crazinesssss...
I do admit, a 4g63 head on a ABA block would be crazy crank walk central.
But thats why they make girdles


----------



## nice_sunlyt (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota honda or mitsubishi block? (GTijoejoe)*

my first plan was a mk 1 rabbit with a dodge srt-4 engine and transmission, 250 easy hp and 1000 lbs lighter than a neon. if I were ever to buy another car that runs on gasoline I would go that route, but I have found a new way, DIESEL!
I already have a super top secret all VW parts plan for a hybrid but my unheated garage is 15 degrees and the plan has to wait.
you all were right, numerous VW blocks and heads DO work with each other .
incomplete list of possible pistons
toy 4age ch 30.6mm pin 20mm 81mm 
nissan ca18det 83mm 20mm ch 29.75
honda b16a 81-82mm ch 31 21mm
vr6 81 mm ch 32.38mm = 1.275" 20mm
vw 1.8 81mm 20mm ch 32.7
vw aba 82.5mm ch 30.5mm 21mm
vw 1.6d and 1.8 gas 86.4 mm stroke
rods
engine/rod_c-c/pin-dia
vw 1.8 G60 136mm 22mm
vw 1.8 144mm 5.669" 20mm 
vw aba 159mm 6.26" 21mm
vw 1.8t 2000 newer 144 19mm
vw 1.6L diesel 136mm 24mm
vw 1.9 tdi 144mm c to c 26mm 
vw 1.6d block height 220mm
vw 1.8 and 2.0 "3a, 9a" block height 8.66" 220mm
vw aba block height 9.291" 236mm
vw 1.9tdi block height 9.291" 236mm

Engine block
The 16V motor comes in various flavours:
* You can get a tall-block, 236mm high with 159mm long rods, in the form of a 2 litre ABF
* Or a standard block, 220mm high and 144mm conrods, with 2 different capacities:
o 1.8 litres, 86.4mm stroke, 81mm bore, in the form of KR and PL
o 2.0 litres, 92.8mm stroke, 82.5mm bore, in the form of 9A (and Audi 6A)
* The tall-block ABF comes with 60-2 trigger wheels on its crankshaft, while standard blocks use camshaft triggering mechanisms
* Connecting rod dimensions for 6A/9A/KR/PL:
o C-C length: 144mm
o Big end bore: 50.6mm
o Big end width: 24.9mm
o Pin diameter: 20mm
o Small end width: 24.9mm
* Connecting rod dimensions for ABF
o C-C length: 159mm
o Big end bore: 50.6mm
o Big end width: 24.9mm
o Pin diameter: 21mm
o Small end width: 24.9mm
tdi crankshaft 95.5mm
tdi block 236mm
tdi bore 79.5mm
86.4 / 2 = 43.2 ============== 1.8
92.8 / 2 = 46.4 ============== 2.0
95.5 / 2 = 47.75 =========== 1.9 tdi
43.2 + 144 = 187.2 - 220 = - 32.8 ch 20mm pin ----------------------- "81mm 
43.2mm + 159mm = 202.2 - 220 = - 17.8 ch ================== 21mm pin 81mm
43.2 + 136 = 179.2 - 220 = - 40.8 ch ================ 22mm pin 81mm g60 rod 24mm 1.6d
43.2 + 159 = 202.2 - 236 = 33.8 ch =================== 21mm 82.5 imaginary combination
46.4 + 136 = 182.4 - 220 = 37.6 ch --------------------------- 22mm 82.5 bad rod ratio
46.4 + 159 = 205.4 - 236 = -30.6 ch ---------------------------- 21mm pin ----------- 82.5mm 
46.4 + 144 = 190.4 -236 = -45.6mm ch ------------------------------- 20mm pin 82.5 

46.4 + 144 = 190.4 -220mm = 29.6 mm ch ------------------------ 20mm 82.5 mm imaginary combination 
47.75 + 159 = 206.75 - 236 = 29.25 ch ---------------- 21mm pin 82.5mm
47.75 + 144 = 191.75 - 236 = 44.25mm ch 1.9 tdi


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota honda or mitsubishi block? (nice_sunlyt)*

You are likely smarter than I am, however, That just sounds like more work than it is worth. I guess the question of worth is up to you, but I know how valuable *my* time is. I hope you succeed in your insane (in the nicest way) plan so I can see the horizons of possibilities expand in reality. But for now, that sounds like a 16 year old's -"Need for Speed" rocks!- kind of post.
GL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: does a 4 cylinder VW head fit a toyota honda or mitsubishi block? (nice_sunlyt)*

Cometic might be a good place to start? Im sure they'll have the dimensions of gaskets/bolt patterns. 
Do you want to though, thats the question. I broke an MR2 Turbo up as I bought my mk1 and was wondering whether to either do a swap (was running 300hp and it just wouldnt go wrong at all for years) or use various parts, so I started comparing.
Below is a couple of pics of the tubby manifold and my ABF one. Forgetting the mountain of a job mating the two there are some points. The twin runners on the tubby mani are just tiny compared to the fat ABF single ones, and, (I think), its 2.5" TB v's 3" for the ABF. Then theres the issue of the mani being high up near to the bonnet catch, so clearance issues? etc
































MR2 Turbo Fuel Rail vs ABF
















Some parts are a good cheap upgrade, the tubby rad is almost perfect for an ABF SRI/Twinpass cooler set-up im developing, it fits in the mk1 a treat with a little trimming, is huge and leaves enough space for the intercoolers' outlets/TB/pipework. As for mating the heads, I wouldnt even bother, far too much to do and it would probably be worse than using VAG parts, after all the VAG R&D dep's work together or else VAG would be paying out a lot more!
Tubby rad in mk1 bay








PS * The MR2 port spacing is quite a bit different the ABF's, rail etc is way off.


_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 1:53 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

you should prolly post this in the hybrid/swap forum. you may get better results there. the idea of this "cool" and all but to be honest i dont see much luck finding a head of some random dsm that is going to bolt up/flow without gnarly modifications.


----------

